# Tyko AIO | Overview



## HPBotha (20/12/18)

*Tyko AIO | Overview*

We recently introduced our new Tyko AIO to the market, a capable Hybrid pen, offering you a one stop option covering MTL and STL styles of vaping.

​
*DESIGN FOCUS:*

Premium Build Quality:
Ceramic Coating / Stainless Steel / Durable
Twisp Design featuring our proprietary and highly durable Ceramic Coating to protect your Twisp Tyko AIO and provide a premium soft-touch, in-hand feel. As is standard with Twisp, our devices feature a full Stainless Steel body design which is harder and stronger than most other metals and ensures your device will work and look better for longer.

Intense Bold Flavour:
Constant Power / Variable Airflow / Hybrid.
Variable Hybrid Airflow from fine MTL control to STL vaping - easy to tweak the performance as you require.
The compact Tyko AIO features constant power output. Power delivery does not change as you deplete the battery, constantly regulating output for intense, bold flavour.

Ease of Use Push-In Coils. Top Fill. No Mess No Fuss.
Easy and effortless Atomiser head replacements, easy battery swap outs and a no mess - no fuss approach, makes the Tyko AIO a great introduction device to MTL and STL vaping

*DEDICATED MTL AND STL:*
​
The Tyko AIO comes with two distinct coil options, one for MTL and one for STL. But as everyone knows, it is not only just the atomiser head alone that makes for great STL or MTL, the airflow needs to be adjusted for the more restricted MTL style of draw - and at the same time the mouth piece too needs to be of a larger bore for STL. The Tyko AIO comes standard in MTL configuration, the STL kit transforms the Tyko into a compact driver that does a great job at giving you a refined STL experience! 


*AIRFLOW:*



Finely tuned airflow for the MTL user consists of three small air holes, enabling tight to moderately tight MTL vaping. For those wishing for more airflow a combination with the slot air vent can be chosen. The MTL Atomiser Head is also tuned for MTL Airflow - further ensuring an optimal MTL draw. 

When the MTL mouthpiece is used in conjunction with the STL atomiser head, it provides a tighter STL experience which can be beneficial for those transitioning between MTL and STL.

When the Tyko AIO is used in STL configuration (consisting of STL Mouthpiece and STL atomiser heads) the whole AIO changes to an easy draw STL pen. Airflow is moderate to tight STL. The large bore mouthpiece replaces the MTL mouthpiece for an easier draw and mouth feel. The larger slot air-vent can be tuned as per the tightness of the draw required.


The Tyko also adjusts power output based on the atomiser head attached. The Tyko is not direct output, but regulated output - for consistent power delivery, no matter what atomiser head is fitted. 




*Technical Specifications:*
​
*Product Size: * Ø 19 x 123 mm
*Material: * Stainless Steel
*Seals: * Silicone
*Glass:* Borosilicate Glass (Replaceable)
*Coating:* Ceramic Coating - (Titanium Gray)
*Coil Types/s:* 0.5 ohm STL Coil / Kanthal / Organic Cotton / Push in
1.2 ohm MTL Coil
*Rated Coil Wattage:* 28W STL Mode
10.5W MTL Mode
*Battery: * 1500 mAh 
*Tank Volume:* 2 ml 
*Refilling: * Top Fill

*AIO Anatomy:*


​
On-The-Fly Battery Swaps
Making the battery section of the Tyko AIO independent from the coil (not having the atomiser head screw into the battery), battery swaps can be done without any hassle. Having multiple Tyko AIO spare batteries takes out the need to wait for a charge session, instead have a spare battery on charge!

Mouthpieces
Optional STL Mouthpieces are available to make the most of the STL atomiser heads. (These are the same as the Tyko Tank STL kit)

Smart Button
The Tyko AIO features the same iconic Twisp Smart Button featured on all our pen-style devices, and functions in the same manner. The Smart power features of the Tyko AIO will automatically change output depending on the atomiser head used.

*COIL:*
Push-In Atomizer Head
Using the same push-in atomizer head as the Tyko Tank, making quick work of swapping between coils, or even changing draw styles on the fly. The MTL 1.2 ohm head has a finely tuned airport for a pleasant MTL draw, while the 0.5 ohm STL head features a larger intake port. 

​The new generation Tyko coil designs are a large improvement on the Aero and Vega and excel at a powerful and full flavour experience. Tyko exceeds at producing pure, rich flavour with a robust throat hit with its 1.2 ohm coil, which makes it perfect for our ATS customers. An optional 0.5 ohm STL (Straight-to-Lung) coil allows for experimentation with vaping and this also makes it a great cross-over, 'All-In-One' Pen.




*Replacing the Atomizer Head:*
​Priming your Atomizer Head: When priming the coil, if you just drop a few drops on top of the coil, it does not easily go into the coil because of the mesh on top (anti-spit back guard). It is recommend you press the tip of the bottle against the mesh and squeeze a few times gently to force the liquid past the mesh and into the wick.



*Refilling:*
The Tyko tank features top fill system for convenience. The tank holds 2.0 ml of Flavour.
We recommend using 18 - 8 mg 50VG:50PG liquids in MTL configuration and 3 - 0 mg 70VG:30PG liquids in STL configuration.

​

*Starter Pack:*

Starter pack Contents:


1x Tyko AIO 1500 mAh Batter
1x Tyko AIO 2 ml Tank
1x Tyko AIO MTL Mouthpiece
2x Tyko 1.2 ohm MTL Atomizer Heads
1x Tyko AIO Spare Seal Set
1x USB Charging Cable
1x User Manual



​
*STL Kit:* 
The Tyko is supplied standard as a MTL device. However, it is a Hybrid Tank and can be used in STL fashion. To clearly make the distinction: the golden coloured coil is for high performance Straight-to-Lung vaping, while the silver coloured atomiser head is for Mouth-to-Lung vaping. The two atomiser heads also differ in two other ways:

the wicking holes differ in size.
the airflow holes differ in size.


​*Smart Button Status Indications:*

Charge level indication takes place around the button after every button press. Five LED lights are used to indicate the level of the charge in 20% increments. A full ring indicates a full Battery. As the charge drops the lights go out in an anti-clockwise direction.
Charging is indicated by the same five LED lights. As the charge increases, so do the number of lights, in a clockwise direction.
Short Circuit Protection: In the unlikely event that your Atomizer Head or Battery short circuits, the power will shut off, and the top two LED lights will flash alternately. Please change your Atomizer Head, or contact Twisp® Support should the problem persist.
Overheat Protection: If button is pressed for longer than 10 seconds, the power will shut off to prevent damage to the Atomizer Head, and the button lights will cycle anti-clockwise for few seconds. The device can continue to be used normally thereafter.
Low Voltage Protection: When the Battery voltage drops lower than required, a single LED will flash at the 1 o’clock position and the device will power off. Charge the device and power it back on.

​*Charging:*

Using the micro USB cable, connect the device to a powered USB port (e.g. laptop) not exceeding 5V to charge, or use a Twisp accessory Wall Adapter. Refer to the battery level LED status indications for charge levels.
When the battery is fully charged, all the lights around the button will stay on.
Full charge takes about 2 hours. You can use your Arcus AIO while charging, but if low voltage protection flashes (single top LED flashes), we suggest you charge for a while before use.

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

